# CorNut, 03' SpecV



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

*Performance Mods:*
*AEM Cold Air Intake
*Hotshot Header
*Bullet Performance Exhaust(loudest Spec you'll ever hear) 
*Unorthodox Crankshaft Underdrive Pulley
*Engine Balancer Shafts removed with JWT's Removal Kit
*Energy Suspension Motor Mount Inserts
*Brembo OEM Size Crossdrilled/Slotted Rotors(I'll get a real brake kit one day)
*B&M Short Shifter
*Ground Control Adjustable Coil Overs

*Audio/Video Mods*

*Kenwood Z910 DVD AM / FM / CD / DVD / Sirius Head Unit
*7" Screen Installed in Center Dash Compartment
*JL Audio 500/1 Monoblock Amp
*10" Infinity Kappa Perfect VQ Sub
*Custom Box for Spec w/Cool Blue Neon Lighting(no night time pics yet....)

*Cosmetic Mods*
*Painted Brake Calipers Red
*Painted Various Interior Pieces Gray
*AC Reverse Indiglo Guages
*Low Profile Antenna
*Debadged Rear
*SE-R Emblem on Grille
*Removed SpecV Stickers(going to replace with the 04' SpecV emblems)
*SpecV License Plate on Front
*SE-R License Plate on Rear
*Carbon Fiber Race Pedals
*Carbon Fiber Tail Lights
*White HVAC Overlay
*NISMO Oil Cap
*Nismo Radiator Cap
*Painted Engine Cover
*Painted Battery Tie Down
*Dressed Engine Bay with Red Covering
*SilverStar Headlamp Bulbs
*SilverStar Parking Lights/Blinkers
*Neon Coated H3 Fog Lamp Bulbs

*Future Mods*
*Light Window Tint
*18" OZ Gunmetal Superleggera's(16.5 lbs in an 18")
*225/40/18 Goodyear Eagle F1 Tires
*JWT Clutch
*Fidanza 9lb Flywheel
*Ferrea Racing Valvetrain
----------Valve Springs 
----------Retainers 
----------Locks 
----------Intakes Valves 
----------Exhaust Valves 
*JWT Cams
*Nissan Side Markers(I have them, just need installed)
*JWT ECU(whenever they release it)
*JWT 11:1 Pistons
*JWT Rods
*NX Kit(100 shot)
*CF Hood(Silver Kevlar)
*CF Dash Kit
*Sparco Silver/Black Seats w/Simpson Race Harnesses
*Stillen Big Brake Kit
*Buddy Club 2 Kit
*Knoi Yellow Struts
*Stillen Strut Bar
*Stillen Battery Tie Down
*Optima Red Cap Battery
*Nismo Front/Rear Sway Bars
(yes, I have high hopes for my car)



*Current Pics*


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice Spec-V bro :thumbup:.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

sek-z


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Dood, what kinda drop is on the thing? She looks bad ass. And I'm really diging the tail lights. Good choice. Keep us up to date and good luck with, she is looking really good.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nice car but do you have no trunk room at all?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

Sentrixx said:


> *Dood, what kinda drop is on the thing? She looks bad ass. *


I have the Ground Control coil overs and I slammed it as far as it would go without rubbing  




DryBoy said:


> *do you have no trunk room at all? *



In that pic it does make it look like I have none, but it's just a 10.... it is a wide box, but yes, I still have over half my trunk space.... It's the pic that makes it look like that(if you look you'll see the box only comes out to where the little white box is on the top which is for my seat belt)


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

one of the nicest cars ive seen on NF

love it.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

jesus christ, those are some BRIGHT ass indiglows


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you get the ES motor mount inserts on yet??


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

beautiful, except the Tails... Love the screen... please don't put the Wing on it. It's way too ricey.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah I got the MMs in.... it definately vibrates at around 3,000 RPMs like crazy.... kinda like yours at idle... but I'm sure that is due to the BS being removed as well


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

holy200sx said:


> *jesus christ, those are some BRIGHT ass indiglows *


yah they r pretty bright.... they light up my face whenever i look in the mirror...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks really good. whatever you do tho, DO NOT GET THAT WING!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

lol,  alright alright... I'll scratch it if u all think it is ugly(I'll edit my page now)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Tightest Spec-V I've seen. :thumbup:

BTW, no future tint?


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

tint will be on within the next couple of weeks  (hopefully) a real light tint though....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

CorNut said:


> *lol,  alright alright... I'll scratch it if u all think it is ugly(I'll edit my page now) *


it just reminds me of those whale tails mexi's put on their civics along with altezza tails and chrom fender flares. but, to each his own.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey nice V. Are you on www.thevboard.com ??


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah, daily


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

nice ride


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

finally got my windows tinted a couple days ago... here's the new pics:


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

car looks great, but still not quite as fast as that jet now is it?


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Awesome Cory! Nice as always bro.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

super nice....man....do you sleep in that car? no.....me...i would sleep WITH that car!!!
keep up the badazz work


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

if that was my car... i know its not and this is just personal opinion but i would leave the exterior exactly how it is currently. it looks real F'n sweet. IMO the body kit would be too much and the OZ's wouldnt look right. now the engine mods, that will be tight

(just my personal opinion because that car looks sweet) makes me wanna get a spec v


----------

